
Bitcoin will use 0.5% of world’s electricity by end of 2018 - oedmarap
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/bitcoin-mining-energy-use-electricity-cryptocurrency-a8353981.html
======
WhoppingWeasel
Not sure if it’s a dupe, but
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17091904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17091904)
has the exact same title.

